# Other health news 27/05/09



## Admin (May 27, 2009)

*A bus stop for Alzheimer’s*
A care home is encouraging Alzheimer's sufferers to wait at a fake bus stop as part of pioneering treatment for the disease. Managers have created a surreal indoor world that includes a pub, cinema, old  fashioned parlour, hairdressers, garden and a children's nursery to help residents feel at ease.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ouraged-wait-fake-bus-stop-sense-purpose.html

*Man critically ill as swine flu outbreak confirmed at school*
A MAN who has been identified as a "highly probable" swine flu victim is critically ill in a Scottish hospital.
http://news.scotsman.com/latestnews/Man-37--is-critically.5304387.jp

*Patients with a bad back for six weeks to get NHS acupuncture*
Back pain sufferers will get improved access to treatments by acupuncturists, osteopaths and chiropractors on the NHS in an effort to reduce the misery, welfare bills and inability to work caused by the condition, it was announced today.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2009/may/27/back-pain-nhs-alternative-therapy-osteopathy

*Gene find raises hopes of baldness cure*
A cure for baldness has come a step closer after scientists identified a gene that is connected to hair loss.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sciencea...air-loss-brings-cure-for-baldness-nearer.html

*Natural birth questioned*
Relaxation and breathing techniques do not reduce the need for an epidural during childbirth, a study suggests.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8068889.stm

*How soup can help you loose weight*
In the battle to lose weight, hunger is the dieter's worst enemy. But research has revealed a simple aid to taming the appetite: soup. It's dieting's best kept secret says one science writer.http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/8068733.stm


----------

